# 39 Hawthorne



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 19, 2017)

https://providence.craigslist.org/bik/6046934967.html
Seems a bit high on the price.


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 19, 2017)

Ooof.


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 19, 2017)

What's the price?

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2017)

not mine...
*PREWAR 1939 HAWTHORNE skiptooth Bicycle , by Montgomery Ward - $2900 (NEWPORT RI)  *
*


 

 

 

 *


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> not mine...
> *PREWAR 1939 HAWTHORNE skiptooth Bicycle , by Montgomery Ward - $2900 (NEWPORT RI)  *
> *View attachment 438393 View attachment 438394 View attachment 438395 View attachment 438396 *


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>



Come on now; I've seen several times, members start asking questions, as if the person posting these dragged pics knew anything about it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 19, 2017)

Seems to be a common asking price for this bike these days. I bought a similar bike at Copake for $600 and had some buyers remorse so I sold it for the same price a few hours later.


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 20, 2017)

That's just silly right there.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 20, 2017)

Makes me all warm and fuzzy seeing these prices,especially after paying 200 bucks for my Ridewell.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 20, 2017)

Way to high for this guy!


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2017)

LOL,$400 bike all day long.Maybe $500 if it gives ya a stiffie.


----------



## caprado (Mar 20, 2017)

Think its possible they're high from the rust dust???  just saying....


----------



## stezell (Mar 20, 2017)

Especially being from Monkey Wards, lol!  I would say  $250 to  $400.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 13, 2017)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> View attachment 438349 https://providence.craigslist.org/bik/6046934967.html
> Seems a bit high on the price.




https://providence.craigslist.org/bik/6213480482.html

It's back on for $535 with a Colson tricycle thrown in.


----------

